# Sarri è il nuovo allenatore del Napoli 2015/2016. E' fatta.



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Ora è davvero fatta. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, tra Maurizio Sarri ed il Napoli è stato messo nero su bianco. Sarri, dunque, è il nuovo allenatore del Napoli 2015/2016. Sostituisce Rafa Benitez, passato al Real Madrid.

Accordo per un anno con opzione per il secondo. Sarri, al Napoli, guadagnerà 1,5 milioni di euro a stagione quintuplicando l'ingaggio percepito ad Empoli


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Up


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia, secondo me Sarri fallirà alla grande, certo, statisticamente è improbabile un altro tonfo dopo la già fallimentare stagione di Benitez, ma secondo me Sarri non combinerà niente in una grande piazza o per lo meno in una piazza, sicuramente più grande di Empoli, come Napoli. 
La prossima stagione sarà la nostra occasione per superare il Napoli, oltre alla Lazio che avrà il doppio impegno e alla Roma che si è impantanata con Garcia.


----------



## Heaven (6 Giugno 2015)

Menomale che dovevano interzionalizzarsi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Giugno 2015)

peccato, speravo in Prandelli.

Sarri su questo livello e un incognita: Puo risultare un colpo azzardato o un sbaglio clamoroso. 

Comunque Sarri che allena Higuain, Callejon e Mertens? Non so, la vedo dura.


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2015)

Stanno peggio di noi. Bene!


----------



## koti (6 Giugno 2015)

Scelta coraggiosa che potrebbe dare i suoi frutti, ma potrebbe anche floppare alla grande. Molto rischioso.

Spero per lui non gli vendano Higuain.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Giugno 2015)

Curioso di vedere l'impatto di Sarri in una piazza come Napoli


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma sto Montella alla fine non lo vuole proprio nessuno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma sto Montella alla fine non lo vuole proprio nessuno


Tutti lo vogliono ma nessuno se lo piglia  
Io comunque gli consiglierei di diventare il Wenger della Fiorentina, secondo me Montella e la Viola sono fatti l'uno per l'altra, sono tre anni che c'entrano l'Europa League e da due anni fanno anche bene nella competizione, d'altronde la Fiorentina non può ambire a fare il salto di qualità, cioè diventare una squadra da scudetto, deve piuttosto diventare il Siviglia italiano, analogamente non credo che Montella sia un allenatore da grande squadra, anzi a Firenza ha trovato la sua perfetta dimensione. 
Insieme potrebbero continuare a centrare costantemente qualificazioni in Europa, dato che le altre cambiano molto di anno in anno, e diventare quindi la garanzia del calcio italiano in Europa League.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è davvero fatta. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, tra Maurizio Sarri ed il Napoli è stato messo nero su bianco. Sarri, dunque, è il nuovo allenatore del Napoli 2015/2016. Sostituisce Rafa Benitez, passato al Real Madrid.
> 
> Accordo per un anno con opzione per il secondo. Sarri, al Napoli, guadagnerà 1,5 milioni di euro a stagione quintuplicando l'ingaggio percepito ad Empoli



Mah. Secondo me fallisce alla grande.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Giugno 2015)

Nutro dubbi sulla sua adattabilità ad una piazza come Napoli. Meglio così


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2015)

Che rischio. Passare da Benitez a Sarri è drammatico, anche perchè il rischio che molti big se ne vogliano andare è concreto. Un ridimensionamento del progetto Napoli a questo punto non è cosi remoto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2015)

potrebbe dare quel senso di "provinciale" giusto da togliere quel senso di esaltazione cronica in cui vivono i napoletani


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Sono contento per lui, spero faccia bene.
Certo, passare da Benitez a Sarri non è un buon segno


----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è davvero fatta. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, tra Maurizio Sarri ed il Napoli è stato messo nero su bianco. Sarri, dunque, è il nuovo allenatore del Napoli 2015/2016. Sostituisce Rafa Benitez, passato al Real Madrid.
> 
> Accordo per un anno con opzione per il secondo. Sarri, al Napoli, guadagnerà 1,5 milioni di euro a stagione quintuplicando l'ingaggio percepito ad Empoli



personalmente sono molto contento per lui, e spero che faccia anche bene! (certo non intralciando il Milan  ) sarò veramente curioso di capire come affronterà questo banco di prova così importante, dove oltre ad aver preso una squadra sicuramente più forte ma soprattutto una piazza veramente incandescente pronta a portarti alla gogna in due minuti, dove è difficile lavorare insomma. Spero non si rovini


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2015)

A questo punto mi meraviglierei non poco se Higuain decidesse di rimanere.


----------



## Hammer (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è davvero fatta. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, tra Maurizio Sarri ed il Napoli è stato messo nero su bianco. Sarri, dunque, è il nuovo allenatore del Napoli 2015/2016. Sostituisce Rafa Benitez, passato al Real Madrid.
> 
> Accordo per un anno con opzione per il secondo. Sarri, al Napoli, guadagnerà 1,5 milioni di euro a stagione quintuplicando l'ingaggio percepito ad Empoli



È un rischio al buio


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è davvero fatta. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, tra Maurizio Sarri ed il Napoli è stato messo nero su bianco. Sarri, dunque, è il nuovo allenatore del Napoli 2015/2016. Sostituisce Rafa Benitez, passato al Real Madrid.
> 
> Accordo per un anno con opzione per il secondo. Sarri, al Napoli, guadagnerà 1,5 milioni di euro a stagione quintuplicando l'ingaggio percepito ad Empoli



Ah beh, qui c'era chi si lamentava di Mihajlovic,ma loro che passano da Benitez a Sarri non mi sembra che abbiano fatto un grande salto di qualità,anzi. Poi potrà anche fare bene,per carità,però non lo vedo benissimo in una medio/grande. Tutto dipenderà da che impatto avrà fin da subito, e da chi resta e se va nella loro rosa,ovviamente.


----------



## Milo (6 Giugno 2015)

Sarri può far bene, ma bisogna vedere quanto avrà voce in capitolo, il napoli deve cambiare portiere difesa e centrocampo, voglio vedere che mercato faranno prima di giudicare già ora il futuro di sarri.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Il processo di trasformazione ora è completo al 100%


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Giugno 2015)

Non vinceranno mai niente. La coppa italia è il loro massimo traguardo.


----------



## de sica (6 Giugno 2015)

Prendiamoci higuain!!


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2015)

A me Sarri piace moltissimo sia come persona che come allenatore, però sinceramente piazzarlo alla guida di una squadra d'alta classifica è un grosso rischio.
Al Milan non l'avrei voluto, anche e soprattutto perchè sarebbe stato simbolo di un ridimensionamento senza via d'uscita, però mi auguro possa mostrare anche in una piazza importante il calcio mostrato ad Empoli. 
E' un gran bel personaggio. Quasi uno d'altri tempi...Uno dei pochi personaggi puri e genuini del calcio italiano attuale..


----------



## Dexter (6 Giugno 2015)

Dipende sempre dal mercato che fanno. Se arrivano dei bravi giocatori in mezzo alla difesa ed a centrocampo, può puntare tranquillamente al terzo posto. Se prendono Valdifiori e Pucciarelli si gioca l'Europa League.


----------



## Serginho (7 Giugno 2015)

Ho l'impressione che tornano a centro classifica con questo qui


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

Ridicoli..passare da benitez a sarri è come suicidarsi mediaticamente in mondo visione...me li vedo che vanno a trattare un nome medio/grosso e gli propongono di essere allenato da sarri..


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2015)

*E' arrivata l'ufficialità*


----------



## O Animal (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' arrivata l'ufficialità*



1 anno + un'opzione per il secondo... Ci credono moooolto... E a detta di Ferrero non è andato alla Samp perché aveva bisogno di un progetto di 4 anni...


----------



## Djici (11 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 1 anno + un'opzione per il secondo... Ci credono moooolto... E a detta di Ferrero non è andato alla Samp perché aveva bisogno di un progetto di 4 anni...



Magari con 1 anno di Napoli becca quanto in 4 di Samp... dipende cosa chiama "progetto"


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2015)

Mangerà la granita?


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia che ridimensionamento De Laurentiis... L'anno prossimo non andranno neanche in Europa League. Sicuramente Higuain andrà via, lo stesso farà Callejon. Verranno sostituiti con personaggi come Immobile, Valdifiori ecc. anche perché non c'è proprio la minima voglia di investire. Il Napoli ha fatto questa fine non per colpa di Benitez, ma del suo presidente. Avesse preso Mascherano e un altro Top a centrocampo, quell'estate, il preliminare sarebbe stato una sciocchezza. Ecco cosa succede quando non si investe.


----------

